# Betta Bottlecap Pendants



## FlyingCuttlefish (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm posting these for a friend because she doesn't have an account here on the forums, but I think you guys would get a kick outta them. They're little sculpted bettas set in resin in recycled bottlecaps. She gave me a red betta pendant for my birthday this year and I love it!


























She makes a LOT of other fantastic work, these guys are $15 each, her etsy account is right here! 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/DancingVulturDesigns


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

these are so cute!!!

Oh, I wore mine the other day when I dropped my son off at his dad's, and my ex said that my mahachai pendant was beautiful! Just wanted to let you know! ^_^


----------

